
Intellisult: Insult people intelligently - roundfounder
http://intellisult.com/
======
ableal
_"[...] is a lamentably cretinous miscreant and a primitive armpit-licking
mass of neuroses and pathologies."_

 _"[...] is a sickly backward scoundrel and a belligerent toe-sucking piece of
excrement attached to a dogs posterior."_

I sense a pattern. Not filching from the classic quotations, such as " with
much to be modest about", then.

------
ari_elle
If this catches on and becomes _really big_ , imagine future Youtube Comments!
:D

 _Feedback:_

-) could see something like this in the form of a smartphone/browser app where users could insert these statements directly to e-mails / short messages / instant messaging (if gold mine, i am glad for a cut ;)

-) maybe additional features like praising someone, etc

(especially as an app it would deliver to little without more features)

